# Bolivian Ram tanks mates



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey everyone.
I have a 29 gallon, currently stocked with 6 black skirt tetras and 2 sunset platies. I really want to add 1-2 Bolivian Rams. I think they are awesome and I have read that they are actually peaceful in a community tank, as long as they have a territory to make their own. I have plenty of open swimming space, along with a couple caves and drift wood.
Thoughts? If they would be okay in this set up, how many could I do? Could I get away with 2 females and 1 male? Should I only do a single male?

thanks!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

You could do 2f 1m. Most likely


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Buy four and weed out extra males, keep the females and you should be ok.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I just sold off mine but I kept 2 pair and an extra female in a 29 biocube along with some plecos, swordtails, and rasboras without any problems. The tank was heavily planted and decorated and the pairs kept to each side of the aquarium mostly with the extra female staying in the middle mostly. Never had any problems and I got several spawns from them.

Andy


----------



## Blue12am (Oct 29, 2013)

> Hey everyone.
> I have a 29 gallon, currently stocked with 6 black skirt tetras and 2 sunset platies. I really want to add 1-2 Bolivian Rams. I think they are awesome and I have read that they are actually peaceful in a community tank, as long as they have a territory to make their own. I have plenty of open swimming space, along with a couple caves and drift wood.
> Thoughts? If they would be okay in this set up, how many could I do? Could I get away with 2 females and 1 male? Should I only do a single male?
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone.
I did get the 2 rams and they are doing great. They are very peaceful, even with the skirts. Everyone seems to get along. The one ram has claimed pretty much the entire front of the tank and the other hangs out my a rock in the back. But they do swim over by each other and have never harassed each other or any other fish.

Now my next questions. Down the road, would I be able to add another SA Cichlid to this tank, or is that a recipe for disaster, since my 29 gal doesn't have a huge amount of floor space. I believe just about, if not all, SA Cichlids are bottom dwellers, right? I have read forums where people added a GBR with Bol rams or apistos with rams and everything went well.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess it would really depend on what type of SA cichlid you wanted to add. There are so many!


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Right. I am looking for suggestions. Anyone who has housed other SA's with Bolivian Rams. Success and horror stories!
I love the Electric Blue Rams, but I've read mixed reviews on their compatibility with my rams. Even though GBR are smaller...they have more attitude.
I love the cockatoo (Apistogramma cacatuoides) also the Agasszi (Apistogramma agassizi).
From what I have read, theses are the most peaceful (I know that is a loose term with Cichlids)

Any suggestions or stories of experience are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I would get rid of the black skirts before adding any rams. Even though they occupy different positions in the water column and feed differently, my black skirts harassed my blue rams. Eventually both rams quit eating and died, though I can't say the tetras killed them.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Tomagorn. Actually the tetras and the rams are fine together. They leave each other alone and will even swim side by side at times.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think a group of apistos would be fine. You could also do an angel pair or trio. Your tank would be pretty full but with enough filtration it should be ok.


----------



## Blue12am (Oct 29, 2013)

Right. I am looking for suggestions. Anyone who has housed other SA's with Bolivian Rams. Success and horror stories!
I love the Electric Blue Rams, but I've read mixed reviews on their compatibility with my rams. Even though GBR are smaller...they have more attitude.
I love the cockatoo (Apistogramma cacatuoides) also the Agasszi (Apistogramma agassizi).
From what I have read, theses are the most peaceful (I know that is a loose term with Cichlids)

Any suggestions or stories of experience are welcome. Thanks!I have tried introducing a GBR into the Bolivian Ram tank and then a Bolivian Ram in my GBR tank and both times the Bolivian charged the GBR. While smaller the GBR was not stressed out, he deferred to the larger Bolivian. They would probably do fine after a week of getting introduced fully and also a larger tank but I didn't want to subject my GBR to that. I am starting another tank and was thinking about trying Apistogramma or something different.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> I think a group of apistos would be fine. You could also do an angel pair or trio. Your tank would be pretty full but with enough filtration it should be ok.


What species of apistos are the most compatible with rams? Any thoughts?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You should head over to the SA section of the forum for stocking suggestions.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

haha I actually did and no one really replied.
Thanks though


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have seen many tanks with both rams and angels and rams and apistos along with some more docile tetras. Rummy nose are always a good choice and they are great schoolers.

As far as apistos I would look through the species profiles section of this sight and find a species that isn't too aggressive. Here's a link:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... hp?genus=9

Most apistos are fairly peaceful and would done fine with rams. Your main issue will probably be availability.


----------



## rjs2115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks! Appreciate it


----------

